# Research for Book Author



## FeliceArden

I’m conducting preliminary research for author, Robert Thomas Nelson. He wrote Boomers In Paradise and is currently working on a new project. If you are roughly between the ages of 25-44 and are considering or planning an international relocation to a country other than the U.S. or have immigrated less than 1 year ago, we would very much like to hear from you. We are particularly keen to speak with you if you are intending to open a business, invest or find local employment in your new host country. We have a short list of questions that you can weigh-in on anonymously but if you are willing to be interviewed, we will make arrangements to contact you by phone for an approximate 20 minute call. Thank you. Please reply: [email protected] com


----------



## Veronica

*Moved post*

This post has been moved to the Media request section.


----------

